# Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?



## ZanderKai (2. November 2008)

Moin

habe mich über beide Ruten jetzt schon informiert und auch Erfahrungen gelesen kann mich aber dennoch nicht entscheiden|uhoh:

Ist es egal welche ich mir hole oder kann einer sagen die ist besser dann aber bitte auch mit beleg!

Wie gesagt würde mir entweder gerne die Fox Warrior Es in 2,75 Lbs holen oder die Chub Snooper in 2,75 Lbs

Bitte nur "richtige" Antworten und nicht schreiben die Fox nur weil man Fox Fan ist^^

Danke schonmal |wavey:


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?*

hallo!
ich fische die Fox warrior Es seit anfang diesem jahres und finde sie sehr gut also von den wurfeigenschaften bis zum drillverhalten. preis\leistung gibt es meiner meining nach nicht viele die da mithalten können! würde dir aber empfehlen die rute in 3lbs zu kaufen da die 2,75lbs ein bisschen schwabbelig ist, aber schau sie dir am besten mal im laden an und entscheide dann! habe von der rute auch nocht nichts schlechtes gehört!

zur chub kann ich leider nichts sagen!


----------



## Hanno (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?*

Hi!
Ich fische die Fox Warrior ES in 2,75lbs!
Ist eine sehr schöne Rute, sieht gut aus, hat eine schöne Aktion und hat im Wurf auch viel Power! Ich werfe mit meinen 2,75er Ruten immer so um die 100g, gibt keinerlei Probleme! Die Aktion der Rute ist sehr weich, das sollte man berücksichtigen! Es ist damit jedenfalls keine Weitwurfrute! Ich werfe bis 80/90m damit, was mir auch reicht! Mit zusätzlichem PVA Sack geht es auch noch ganz gut, aber man merkt dann, dass sie ihre Grenzen erreicht, deshalb mache ich sie immer möglichst klein (so maximal 4/5 Boilies)! Ich kann aber leider keinen Vergleich mit den Chubs liefern... Aber ich kann auf jeden Fall eine absolute Kaufempfehlung aussprechen!#6#6#6
Gruß Hanno


----------



## ZanderKai (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?*

Na das hört sich doch schon mal sehr gut an , Danke euch #6

Mal gucken ob auch jemand was über die Chubs sagen kann|rolleyes


----------



## hechtler1 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?*

Hi ZanderKai 

Ich fische zwar die chub outkast , mit der ich sehr gute erfahrunen gemacht habe , aber so wie mir im angelladen gesagt wurde soll die snooper denn gleichen blank wie die outkast haben !!! ALSO TOP RUTE !!! Und auf die Rute haste auch noch Lebenslange Garantie !!!

MfG Kevin


----------



## Fellisch (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?*

Sind beides gute Ruten.

Ich fische im Moment die Fox Warrior Es 3lbs und bin damit sehr zu frieden.
Super Action und ein gutes Preisleistungsverhältniss.


----------



## luecke3.0 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?*

Hallo,
meiner Meinung nach ist es völlig egal welche der beiden Ruten du kaufst, die tun sich in meinen Augen nichts.
Die Chub gibts noch nicht so lange, deswegen ist ein repräsentatives Meinungsbild unmöglich, denn es werden mit Sicherheit mehr Angler die Warrior haben!
Die Chub hat aber die etwas besseren Garantiebedingungen, obwohl man die auch GENAU durchlesen sollte!!!

Such dir nen Laden der beide hat und vergleiche sie, dann wirst du schon sehen welche dir mehr zusagt!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## derwaldi (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?*

die von fox is ne super  rute mit guten preis/Leistungsverhälltniss#6
aber die von chub hatte ich noch nichtmal in der hand|uhoh:


----------



## Nikita (7. November 2008)

*AW: Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?*

ich würd dir auch die Fox empfehlen!
da die Rute nicht allzu dick ist, liegt sie super in der Hand - sie lässt sich wunderbar biegen und sieht absolut geil aus- ein freund ist damit über 100 Meter weit gekommen!


----------



## peitscher (7. November 2008)

*AW: Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?*

devinitiv die fox!!!
die rute ist von der verarbeitung viel besser und der blang ist besser verarbeitet als wie bei der chub und liegt zu dem besser in er hand!


----------



## Hanno (7. November 2008)

*AW: Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?*

Ja, stimmt, der Blank liegt wirklich super in der Hand! 
Das schätze ich auch mit am meisten an der Rute!#6


----------



## zrako (7. November 2008)

*AW: Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?*



hechtler1 schrieb:


> Hi ZanderKai
> 
> Ich fische zwar die chub outkast , mit der ich sehr gute erfahrunen gemacht habe , aber so wie mir im angelladen gesagt wurde soll die snooper denn gleichen blank wie die outkast haben !!! ALSO TOP RUTE !!! Und auf die Rute haste auch noch Lebenslange Garantie !!!
> 
> MfG Kevin



auf die garantie würde ich nicht besonders viel geben, denn am ende ist deine rute sehr lange weg und du hast kosten von min. 1/3 des neupreises am hals.
was machste wenn deine rute, erst nach 6 monaten wieder auftaucht???????

ich fische auch die outcast und kann bislang nur gutes darüber berichten


----------



## ZanderKai (9. November 2008)

*AW: Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?*

Danke für die Antworten!

Werde die Tage mal zum Händler und beide mal in die Hand nehmen , wobei die Fox scheint ja eindeutig besser zu sein|rolleyes


----------



## CarpWarrior (9. November 2008)

*AW: Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?*

Hallo,

ich habe die Chub Snooper und kann nur sehr positives sagen. Sie liegt gut in der Hand, und hat auch einen dünnen Blank und eine sehr gute Aktion. Ich fische sie in 2,75 lbs und bin voll zufrieden damit.


----------



## luecke3.0 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?*



> wobei die Fox scheint ja eindeutig besser zu sein|rolleyes



Woran das liegt hab ich dir doch erklärt! Die Warrior gibts seit Jahren auf dem Markt, die Snooper erst seit ein paar Monaten.

Einen direkten Vergleich hat keiner geschrieben.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## ZanderKai (10. November 2008)

*AW: Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?*

Moin

war grade bei nem Händler, er hatte beide Ruten da und ich muss sagen die Fox liegt mir besser, wobei die Snooper auch einen sehr guten Eindruck macht und vor allem einen sehr dünnen Blank hat...:g


----------



## don rhabano (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?*

Auch wenn die AKtivität hier schon länger tot ist eine kurze Frage:

Ist eine 800g Rolle (Penn Captiva LL 6000) zu schwer für die 3lbs Warrior es ?

Danke im voraus...DOn


----------



## don rhabano (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?*

Niemand weiß es?!


----------



## Carras (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Auch wenn die AKtivität hier schon länger tot ist eine kurze Frage:
> 
> Ist eine 800g Rolle (Penn Captiva LL 6000) zu schwer für die 3lbs Warrior es ?
> 
> Danke im voraus...DOn


 

Wie meinst Du das?


----------



## don rhabano (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?*

Ist die Combo dann ordentlich ausbalanciert und passt alles mit dem werfen


----------



## Carras (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Ist die Combo dann ordentlich ausbalanciert und passt alles mit dem werfen


 
Puh, da bin ich überfragt,.

Geh in den Angelladen, häng die Rolle an die Rute und probier es aus.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Dirk T (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?*

Hallo,
hab selber die FOX Warrior und könnte sie dir mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen...Aber !
für das Geld gibt es bei einem bekannten Händler eine wirkliche Hammerrute - die Ultimate Bionic Carp ,ich hab nun den Direkten Vergleich da machst du nichts verkehrt.

PS. der im unterstehendem Link abgebildete Rutenhalter ist zumindest bei meinen Ruten nicht so "blank" sondern etwas grau eloxiert.
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....rch_in_description=1&keywords=ultimate+bionic


----------



## don rhabano (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?*

Schonmal danke... die bionic sieht zumindest besser aus .  Achja die Rollen wiegen nur 600g pro. Ich will mir die Rollen eben nicht einfach kaufen um dann zu merken dass sie zu schwer sind.
Außerdem wollte ich für alles nicht mehr als 300euro ausgeben,da ich auch noch ein wenig zubehör brauche. Tipps?

Ansonsten könnte ich mir nur die warrior es in meiner nähe anschauen.


----------



## timjim (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fox Warrior oder Chub Snooper?*

Ich denke du kannst dfie rollen da ruhig ranhängen. die baitrunner lc von shimano wiegt so um die 800 gr. und wird auch vielen als eine der besten freilaufrollen bzw karpfenrollen bezeichnet. und die haben nicht unbedingt andere ruten.


----------

